# Rufus and Radar... the wondermutts



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

I hope this worked...
Our heelers, Rufus (he's red) and Radar.. being cute. It's what they do best.
View attachment 785


View attachment 786


View attachment 787


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

They are VERY good at being cute. :tongue:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures. They are both gorgeous dogs, I'm quite jealous!
I can never get enough of ACD's. Actually, I'm on my best behaviour trying to persuade my lord here to let me adopt another. Its not going well.


----------



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

We have considered another, but two seems a nice number right now. I have thought about fostering them to help out the New Hope folks here... but fear I'd struggle with letting go and we'd end up with a house full!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> I'd struggle with letting go and we'd end up with a house full!


Hee Hee, I know what you mean. Maybe its just as well I've got someone to put the brakes on, otherwise I'd probably be known as the crazy dog lady, and, the crazy cat lady!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

What a cute pair! Radar looks like my boss' ACD mix. I will have to get a picture of her they could be twins! :smile:


----------

